# Grim Reaper Broadheads



## wakingwalleye (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone have any reviews or likings/dislikings on these broadheads? Thinking about getting some


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I've used them and they work very well. Get it in the pump house and it'll kill in short order. I'm undecided on either grims or spitfires.


----------



## eddiewardo2113 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like them better than Rage. Devastating and quick. My favorite for the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

I've had some wacky experiences with them... Been using them for a couple of years now... the 125 grain versions. On two of the three deer shot with them I had the arrow turn and exit nearly 90 degrees from POI. These were either broadside, or slight quartering towards shots. Third one was a clean punch through. All three added up went less than 100 yards before dropping. So I'm still using them.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Three kills so far with great results, all pass troughs. Best over the top you can buy. I use both the 1 3/8 and 1 3/4 cut 100gr razor cut (trocar like the Muzzy) I tune for perfect arrow flight so if you are using mechanicals...any mechanicals... you still need to have a true flying arrow. Just slapping a mech on a shaft that won't tune with a fixed head is asking for trouble. And arrow impacting \ / is not going to perform like one impacting I. Sorry about the graphics but ya'll get the idea!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Changed from Rage to Grimm's SST'S 125 grain last year. Much better blood trails and easier recoveries for me.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

I have shot the 1 3/8 razor cut..
Put one in the pump house and pass through broadside...
Entry and exit holes were seemed small. Had a perfect hit on heart and the blades never opened. Posted on archerytalk of my issue and had one of their reps tell me that couldnt happen. (Basically if their wasnt a pic it didnt happen). I didnt take a pic in the field, but i knew what i held in my hand. 
I tried the GR hybrid last year, killed a doe with it, broadside no pass through, decent blood, smaller entry. But they have been discontinued. When I run out this year i am trying something else


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Only negative review of grim reapers I've ever read.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

You have to make sure they function after installing them. You cannot blindly screw them in place w/out manually checking that they open. The entrance holes are typical of an over the top style mech but after that they are more than sufficient. Here is the entrance of a 1.75" cut. Plenty big and it opened perfectly.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm actually shooting 85grain grim reapers out of my 50lb Mathews Heli'm this fall. 318grains total arrow weight flying at 294fps. There's no doubt in my mind that they'll blow through. Of course....all my hunting arrows are dialed in perfectly:

















Okay, one may be a smidge nock high bareshaft at 36', but it flys with the rest out to 60yds. I'm also shooting the cheapest shafts I can find. Easton Powerflight 500's. Lot of extra care goes into those...spine testing to find the stiffest 27" section within the 32" shaft, cutting both ends, squaring both ends, squaring the insert, then final nock tuning...1/16 turns here and there to get them all flying perfect. They're all within +/-1 grain and I didn't even try to match up components to get them that close.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Clean flying arrows, no matter what your BH choice is, will aid so much in penetration it isn't funny. No "Why didn't I get a pass-through" questions here. Doc how dare you let one be nock high? How do you like your BTM?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

454casull said:


> Clean flying arrows, no matter what your BH choice is, will aid so much in penetration it isn't funny. No "Why didn't I get a pass-through" questions here. Doc how dare you let one be nock high? How do you like your BTM?


Not crazy impressed with it. I'll be getting a EZ Press Ultimate Deluxe later this winter to replace it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I picked up a used X-Press (no wheels) for $150, limits the usage on the pre-stressed limb bows but it works for my stuff. That EZ should be sweet!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I switched to reapers from muzzys because a lack of blood trail and did not like having to always adjust my sights from field points to the broadheads. My reapers fly just like the field points. I shoot the 1 3/8" head if I remember correctly in 100gr. I have only harvested one deer with them so far but was very pleased. Complete pass thru and arrow was in the ground (no damage to head). It produced the best blood trail that I have ever followed. I could see blood flying until the deer went out of sight.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

redneckman said:


> I switched to reapers from muzzys because a lack of blood trail and did not like having to always adjust my sights from field points to the broadheads. My reapers fly just like the field points. I shoot the 1 3/8" head if I remember correctly in 100gr. I have only harvested one deer with them so far but was very pleased. Complete pass thru and arrow was in the ground (no damage to head). *It produced the best blood trail that I have ever followed. I could see blood flying until the deer went out of sight.*


A lot of that has to do with what you hit with the blades, I've seen that with Muzzy's too. Just pointing that out.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I've used muzzys and reapers. Killed dozens of deer with reapers. And a half dozen with muzzys.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

They are for sure accurate! ( and i dont do all the stiffest part of the spine stuff either) 
On the pass through that I had blade was in the ground but had no damage and still seemed rather sharp.
I did check them when i put them on for funtionality. Which they seemed to function as intended. 
I cant say by anymeans they are junk, but my experiance(s) with them were on the lesser side of neutral.


----------



## JPizzle 09 (Apr 24, 2013)

I switched from Rages 4 years ago to the Grim Reaper Whitetail Specials and am very pleased. 3 blade two inch cut, and fly like my field points and I'm shooting speed arrows. Helen Kellar can follow these blood trails


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I too converted from Rage to Grim Reapers and so far the 2 deer I shot last year were easy recoveries and stellar blood trails .


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Switched from rages to grim reapers last year. Put one right in the pump house and he didn't make it 50yds. Just picked the mount up from the taxidermist and he asked what kind of broadhead I used because it was the biggest hole he's ever seen in a hide.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Switched from these to the rage. Seemed to have mixed results with all the blades opening.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Been shooting them since 2003. No need to switch. They have gotten the job done every single time with at least 1 kill every year. Complete pass through every time with good blood trails. They have worked for me, but so would have nearly any broadhead with similar shot placement. I've never had a head fail. I open and close the blades when I knock the arrow to ensure the blades are working and free to open.


----------



## JPizzle 09 (Apr 24, 2013)

Never have had an issue with the blades deploying. Small entrance wound, huge exit wound; always a good idea to check the blades before use though. Confidence in your equipment is key


----------

